# Congrats: Windbreakers Premium Ale (Amber)



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations Amber!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh so young! Good for her, I'm sure she looks great in blue!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

AWESOME NEWS!!!

Tammy and Fred know how to train and handle those Golden Girls!!!

Congratulations!!!

FTGoldens


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

You arent't to bad either FT Goldens!


----------

